# Hello Everyone, New to this.



## flirtylashes (Sep 14, 2016)

So this is my first time joining a forum, but I'm a hardcore makeup enthusiast and would love to connect and converse with like minded people. I hope you all are friendly ! lol


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 14, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Erica26 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hello, im new to this as well, and im having trouble thouvh uploading my profile picture. I added a photo to my album but i dunno how to do the profile photo. But i am a makeup enthusiast too. I am currently going to be attending cosmetology school and do hair makeup with skill. Flirtylashes. My same thing in mind, i hope everyone is friendly as well. So far.... well we will see. my favorite makeup is to many brands,but at moment its the too faced born this way foundation. And i try not to wear it all the time, but the ingredients are so good, that i am starting too. Its all a learning process.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 18, 2016)

Erica26 said:


> Hello, im new to this as well, and im having trouble thouvh uploading my profile picture. I added a photo to my album but i dunno how to do the profile photo.



Go here - https://www.specktra.net/usercp.php (or go to the top right corner of the page, click on your username, then click Settings).

On the left-hand side, under My Settings, click Edit Avatar. From there you can upload an avatar, or copy and paste a link to one you've uploaded already.


----------

